# WAMP SERVER TO WEB SERVER? how to transfer files?



## etranje (Jul 3, 2008)

i'm a newbie at this. i built my site on joomla using wamp server. now i need to dump all the joomla files and database file on to my shared hosting. how can i do that ??? 

thanks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

You can either use the MySQL command line interface to dump your database to a file that you can import into MySQL on your hosting provider's system or you can use phpMyAdmin to do this. Is Joomla installed already on your hosting provider's system?

I'm not really a CMS person so I can't help much with that.

Peace...


----------

